# T5 HO or VHO questions?



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm currently running a Coralife 1 x 65W CF for 10 hours with a "noon burst" for 4 hours with a 55W GE9325K.

I'm looking at possibly going to the T5 bulbs. I was looking at Reefgeek and at their Icecap kits. I notice that they have a T5 high output and a T5 VERY high output.

Link: ReefGeek.com Icecap T5 Retrofit Kits

My tank is a 20H with pressurized CO2, with Glosso and other light loving plants.

My question is, would the T5 high output 2 x 24W be equivalent to my Coralife 1 x 65W CF, or would I need the T5 Very high output 2 x 24W?

I have an old All Glass CF fixture that these will fit in nicely.

Thanks in advance for the help,
Brian


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll definitely only need the 2 x 24 watt kit. I'm using the Ice Cap reflectors on a couple tanks now and they throw out a lot of light. I would venture to guess that you'll still find you have more light from the 2 x 24 watt kit with good parabolic reflectors than you do with the Coralife 1 x 65 watt with a so-so reflector. 

I also highly recommend splurging a little bit for the Giessemann Midday bulbs. No other bulb I've tried has been as nice as those.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

AaronT said:


> You'll definitely only need the 2 x 24 watt kit. I'm using the Ice Cap reflectors on a couple tanks now and they throw out a lot of light. I would venture to guess that you'll still find you have more light from the 2 x 24 watt kit with good parabolic reflectors than you do with the Coralife 1 x 65 watt with a so-so reflector.
> 
> I also highly recommend splurging a little bit for the Giessemann Midday bulbs. No other bulb I've tried has been as nice as those.


Sorry, but let me make sure I understand. I will only need the 2 x 24 watt HO kit, not the 2 x 24 watt VHO kit? I was also planning on going with the Giessemann Midday bulbs since I've read so much good stuff about them.

I just want to make sure before I order, since there is such a price difference in the two.

Thanks again for your help, rayer:
Brian


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Brian,

Yes, that's exactly what I mean to say. The 2 x 24 watt kit will be perfect on that size tank.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you AaronT. I'm going to order one right now, with the Giessemann Midday bulbs!

Thanks again,
Brian


----------

